# pistol-training.com



## Chad (Feb 23, 2009)

I think this is the best site I have come across for handgun training and drills.

I gave some of it a quick read last night and came away with several ideas, grip and a different approch on dummy drills, that helped improve my shooting this morning. 

Pistol-training.com

    * 1-Reload-2 9-Feb-08
    * 3-Second Head Shot Standards 26-Oct-08
    * 3×5 Card Drill 8-Sep-07
    * Acceleration 30-Aug-08
    * Ball & Dummy Drill 29-Mar-08
    * Bill Drill 17-Nov-07
    * Changing Gears 17-Nov-07
    * Circle Drill 19-Sep-07
    * Dot Torture 8-Sep-07
    * El Presidente 19-Sep-07
    * F.A.S.T. (Fundamentals, Accuracy, & Speed Test) 8-Sep-07
    * Hackathorn 3-Second Standards 9-Nov-08
    * Pyramid 30-Aug-08
    * Reload Drill 17-Nov-07
    * Switch Hitting 30-Aug-08
    * Tri-10 30-Aug-08
    * Triple Nickel 30-Aug-08
    * Triple Six 30-Aug-08
    * Wall Drill 23-Sep-07
    * Warren Advanced 3-Second Standards 9-Nov-08
    * X-Drill 7-Mar-08


Dave Sevigny on Video: New F.A.S.T. Record


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good post.  Thanks Chad.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good stuff Chad ;)


----------



## FireWatch (Feb 24, 2009)

Good info thanks for the link


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks Chad, good post.


----------

